# graphic card problem



## adithya217 (Apr 29, 2008)

have a pc with the following configuration. 


AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 
Biostar TA690G AM2 
Transcend 2^1 GB DDR2 800MHZ Ram 
Viewsonic VA1912WB Monitor 

the problem is i brought an XFX 8600GT 256mb gddr3 graphic card.when i put the card in pci-e slot and connect the monitor 
to the card's dvi port,the monitor just stays blank saying no signal.i even changed the settings in bios like Initial display first to pci-e and even disabled the onboard graphics but still the problem persists but i can tell that the card is powered because it's fan starts running as soon as i switch the power on.what do i have to do to make the card detected?please help me!


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 29, 2008)

what PSU do u use


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 29, 2008)

Try clearing the CMOS and then see if the card is detected.


----------



## adithya217 (Apr 29, 2008)

i have a zebronics 400W PSU. i already cleared the cmos twice but still the card is not being detected


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try using onboard display and also use the VGA cable with the card, this may solve ur problem!


----------



## adithya217 (Apr 30, 2008)

i finally figured out the problem.believe me it was the dumbest reason for all.so here goes


there was some transparent tape attached to that part of the card where it has to be fixed in the pci-e slot.i removed the tape from the bottom and fixed it in the pci-e slot.now it works wonders.but i have one more doubt:is 65 c normal temperature for this card?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2008)

^ yes it is


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that's real troubleshooting  .............good that you got it to work.


----------



## adithya217 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the help guys and my card does not cross 75 c when playing a game.(FEAR,1024x768,All settings max).does the temperature in the cabinet depend on whether it is closed or open.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 30, 2008)

adithya217 said:


> thanks for the help guys and my card does not cross 75 c when playing a game.(FEAR,1024x768,All settings max).does the temperature in the cabinet depend on whether it is closed or open.


 

temparature stays down when u keep opened ur cabinet


----------



## nvidia (May 1, 2008)

Since you are using XFX 8600GT, it could be some kind of heating issue...
Try the card on a different computer and see if it works.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2008)

My friend, U are one hell of a lucky XFX 8600GT owner!
I 've seen many guys having cards running at 85 C idle.
Ur's might be newer one!


----------



## realdan (May 2, 2008)

yeah u can go and buy a lotto now


----------



## adithya217 (May 2, 2008)

mine is ual3.i read somewhere that the newer ual3 cards do not heat as much as the udf7 cards.so i considered that while buying.also for my config can you suggest me a good Cabinet,PSU and UPS combo for Rs.5K.with my present UPS.my pc restarts every time the power is gone and because of this the PSU i buy does not last long than 4 months.


----------



## nvidia (May 2, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> My friend, U are one hell of a lucky XFX 8600GT owner!
> I 've seen many guys having cards running at 85 C idle.
> Ur's might be newer one!


Have you seen this?


----------



## adithya217 (May 2, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> My friend, U are one hell of a lucky XFX 8600GT owner!
> I 've seen many guys having cards running at 85 C idle.
> Ur's might be newer one!




mine is ual3.i read somewhere that the newer ual3 cards do not heat as much as the udf7 cards.so i considered that while buying.also for my config can you suggest me a good Cabinet,PSU and UPS combo for Rs.5K.with my present UPS.my pc restarts every time the power is gone and because of this the PSU i buy does not last long than 4 months.



also will my rig be enough to play Crysis at medium resolution and medium settings?i played the game earlier with onboard graphics but quit because of crappy frame rates.and also how would rate my rig on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## nvidia (May 2, 2008)

^^I have the same processor and the same gfx card... You can play crysis at medium high settings and youll get around 25FPS... Even 20FPS is enuf for a smooth gameplay in crysis


----------



## adithya217 (May 2, 2008)

i actually forgot that "the article i read somewhere" is your post nvidia.sorry i forgot to mention.so is ur card still a 109 c or did they give you a replacement.


also can  anyone suggest me a cabinet,PSU and UPS combination for Rs.5k.my rigs details are 


AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Biostar TA690G AM2
Transcend 2^1 GB DDR2 800MHZ Ram
Viewsonic VA1912WB Monitor
Zebronics 400W PSU(Stock)
Hitachi HDS728080PLA380 80GB Hard Disk SATA2
Maxtor 6L080M0 80GB Hard Disk SATA2
Sony DVD-RW AWG170A DVD-Writer
and a SONY Floppy Drive


----------



## nvidia (May 3, 2008)

^^Never got any time to contact them actually...
It runs at around 91C when im running games. But when i run 3d mark, it goes to very high temperatures...
Did you try to run your graphics card on a different computer?


----------



## adithya217 (May 3, 2008)

my card works fine now.no need to test on another pc.thanks for your help.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Have you seen this?



Nice! Thats some sweet discussion there. 
Yeah but the buyer must be aware of UDF7 heating issues.



adithya217 said:


> also can  anyone suggest me a cabinet,PSU and UPS combination for Rs.5k.my rigs details are
> 
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
> ...



Any good UPS won't come less than 2000/- so its ur choice where u have to settle down.
Cooler Master 330 Elite @1860/- (Cabinet)
Power Suuply:
Cooler Master RS500W @ 2650/-
Amigo AM-PS500AP @ 2200/-
Point of View Black Diamond 500W @ 2800/-

My personal suggestion is u should stick to ur current cabinet for a while and get UPS and power supply.


----------



## adithya217 (May 4, 2008)

For Cabinets What about Zebronics Antibiotics and Peace.Someone said the stock psu that comes with them will be enough but i dont believe them.and suggest a ups even though they cost more than 2k.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

APC 5500VA @ 2550/-
Powersafe 600VA @ 1950/-


----------

